# Anguirel



## Legolas3363 (Feb 26, 2003)

In any book does it tell what happens to this super strong sword?


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 26, 2003)

> Then Beleg chose Anglachel; and that was a sword of great worth, and it was so named because it was made of iron that fell from heaven as a blazing star; it would cleave all earth-delved iron. One other sword only in Middle-earth was like to it. That sword does not enter into this tale thought it was made of the same ore by the same smith; and that smith was Eöl the Dark Elf, who took Aredhel Turgon's sister to wife. He gave Anglachel to Thingol as fee, which he begrudged, for leave to dwell in Nan Elmoth; *but its mate Anguirel he kept, until it was stolen from him by Maeglin, his son*.


 from the Silmarillion: Chapter 21: Of Túrin Turambar

This is what I have found so far. As Maeglin had it I would think that it was lost during the Fall of Gondolin when Maeglin took the 'Short-Cut' down the cliff.


----------



## Legolas3363 (Feb 26, 2003)

thank u very much gothmog


----------

